# Bosch Cp1h injection pump



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Lift pump in the tank as well. Yes you can run this car out of fuel , turn the key to re-prime the system (not advised to do ) and yes it will restart with no issues . The system will auto bleed the air out of it.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I wanted to test the limits of my car yesterday and ran it to where there was .09 gallons left (fill took 15.81 gallons) and I had no issues whatsoever. I won't do this again, but nice to know how far you can go in an emergency. I think my low fuel light was on for over 100 miles and the gauge registered completely empty for at least 50 miles.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

The will hold 18.6 , yes 18.6 Gallons of fuel. If you fill it all the way to the rim and yes you can , You well see it will hold that much fuel . Its great to top it off when your on your way for a road trip .


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

GotDiesel? said:


> The will hold 18.6 , yes 18.6 Gallons of fuel. If you fill it all the way to the rim and yes you can , You well see it will hold that much fuel . Its great to top it off when your on your way for a road trip .


Hmm, maybe that explains why it was still running with what I thought was a cup or two of diesel in the tank


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

OK now we know there is a pump in the tank, my question still is will this pump guit in time from running the tank low on fuel. The gas versions have to stay submerged or they will burn up from running hot


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Like the gas Pump, Not good to run it dry .


----------



## dieselbrnr (Sep 17, 2013)

Got diesel, so whats the alternative when you drain for filter change ect. to pressurize the system other than the the three off and on start cycles without actually starting?


----------



## dieselbrnr (Sep 17, 2013)

I know to reset the oil percentage you have to cycle the key three times in order to reset the monitor. Does this hold true for the filter life also?


----------



## dieselbrnr (Sep 17, 2013)

I know to reset the oil percentage you have to cycle the key three times in order to reset the monitor. Does this hold true for the filter life also?


----------



## dieselbrnr (Sep 17, 2013)

Got diesel,Is there not a run or heat tolerance built into the specs of the pump from day one? regardless of with or with out fuel?


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

You mean the fuel system ?


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Interesting thread! I think the reason not to run it out of fuel used to be that diesel fuel has a lot of dirt or other stuff in the fuel. Running the diesel really low on fuel might clog filters and injectors. I thought, though, that the newer fuels were much more life gasoline. I'm not sure!!!


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

ParisTNDude said:


> Interesting thread! I think the reason not to run it out of fuel used to be that diesel fuel has a lot of dirt or other stuff in the fuel. Running the diesel really low on fuel might clog filters and injectors. I thought, though, that the newer fuels were much more life gasoline. I'm not sure!!!


It was because they were mechanical fuel systems that if run dry would need to be re-primed which could be a PITA. You couldn't just add fuel and turn the key, it would never start that way. I know every time I change the fuel filters on our tri-axle dumptrucks it's a PITA to start them back up even after priming and filling the filters with diesel.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

GotDiesel? said:


> The will hold 18.6 , yes 18.6 Gallons of fuel. If you fill it all the way to the rim and yes you can , You well see it will hold that much fuel . Its great to top it off when your on your way for a road trip .


It's a 15.6 gallon tank...


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Luigi 
I guess all the fuel pumps I use then are ripping me off then .. or the car will hold more then 15.6..Its will hold almost 19 gallons. Yes It will.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

The system on this car will re prime when you run dry (thank god) as it would be a real P.I.T.A if it was not .


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

They must of spec'ed the tank size to account for foam up so 15.6gal makes it in there. I know if I take my time and slowly fill at the end of any other diesel tank I've filled I can fit significantly more then if I just hung up the pump and called it a day when it clicked.

Just this past week when filling a 100gal diesel tank in a pickup it clicked off, then by slow filling I squeezed another 15 gallons in before it came up to the rim.

It doesn't surprise me that with careful filling one could squeeze another 3 gal in at the end. If filled to the rim, this car might be able to crack 1000mi on a tank with perfect conditions and overinflated tires  

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

I haven't seen the fuel/lift pump set-up in the diesel, but on most GM vehicles since the mid-90's the fuel pump is contained in a "module" assembly. Most of us have seen these plastic sending units that contain the pump and sending unit and sometimes, the fuel pressure regulator. These style modules have the return line dump fuel right back onto the pump and even hold fuel around the pump, to cool it down, so running the tank low doesn't heat the pump up as much as some of the original in-tank pump designs. Plus, the fuel that goes through the pump absorbs heat as it passes through it. 
Also, I believe that all the supposed dirt, water and debris in the bottom of the tank that would be "sucked into the pump when allowed to go low on fuel" is heavier than the fuel, and at the bottom of the tank near the pick-up all the time, regardless of fuel level, and wouldn't pose more of a problem at low fuel levels. 
I agree that running the tank out of fuel and allowing the pump to run dry, does damage the pump, but continuous operation with very low levels isn't as bad as it was years ago. Most modern tanks have baffles and even valves that keep the fuel from sloshing away from the pump pick-up during braking/turning/accelerating allowing consistent fuel delivery at all fuel levels.
I haven't had any pump problems running my tank low (usually don't refuel till after light comes on) on a regular basis.
The only problem I see with running low is not having a "reserve" if your normal station is out of fuel/closed or an unforeseen deviation from normal route(i.e. traffic jam, detour, construction or weather) causes a longer drive than planned. 

My two cents...



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks BradHerr. You answered my Question from my original post. I don't know where everyone thought I wanted to run it out of fuel. I have a 2002 chevy Silverado that I would drive till the low fuel light came on. I had to replace the fuel pump for that reason or that's what I was told. Dealer said the pump runs hot when when the gas gets that low. Don't let it get below a 1/4 tank is what they told me. So my original question was this be the same principal with a pump on the motor will the lift pump still get hot if I run the tank down to the low fuel light. I know at a 1/4 on the Cruze diesel that's still 150 more miles. But if its going to run hot I'll fill it at 1/4. I drive 900 miles a week. Rather have 1 fill than 2. That's only why I'm asking this.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

No problem Gator, I do have a question for you though. Do you remember the fuel level when the pump failed on your truck? 
I have noticed that it seems most pump replacements occur after "I just filled it up yesterday", because I remember dropping a lot more ½ to full fuel tanks than E to ¼ tanks. 
If the heat was an issue, most fuel pump replacements would be done when the tank was almost empty, when the pump would be hottest and that just isn't the case. It seems the tanks were always on the full side when I had to replace the pump. 
This is by no means a scientific study, it just occurred to me that I heard "I just filled it up the other day," a lot going back in my memory and I just put that together with the "heat" issue. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

BradHerr said:


> No problem Gator, I do have a question for you though. Do you remember the fuel level when the pump failed on your truck?
> I have noticed that it seems most pump replacements occur after "I just filled it up yesterday", because I remember dropping a lot more ½ to full fuel tanks than E to ¼ tanks.
> If the heat was an issue, most fuel pump replacements would be done when the tank was almost empty, when the pump would be hottest and that just isn't the case. It seems the tanks were always on the full side when I had to replace the pump.
> This is by no means a scientific study, it just occurred to me that I heard "I just filled it up the other day," a lot going back in my memory and I just put that together with the "heat" issue.
> ...


Little over the 1/4 side. Was always chasing gas prices.


----------

